# Angkor Wat Tour Guide



## ValHam (Apr 4, 2012)

Just finished 4 days in Siem Reap Cambodia and found a really good english (Cambodian) speaking tour guide who was exceptionally knowledgable on the temples in Siem Reap, Angkor Wat Park. Angkor Wat is only one temple and this tour guide took us to at least 5. Very reasonable, and a licensed guide at that.
What I understand is that if the tour guide is not licenced they have to pay themselves to get into the temple park, licenced guides do not have to pay.
Some may even drop off at entrance and will probably say see you later.
The guides name was Rany. He can be emailed at:
rany.team@gmail.com
There are about 5 guides from the same "team" , you can also email
Sam Pho at  sampho2@yahoo.com
Another nice gesture they do is provide cold waters as well at cold moist towelettes, for those hot days. (Mention the waters and moist towelettes).
When we started out , it was an on off rainy day and Mr. Rany even stopped at a friends shop to "borrow" their umbrella for us, another thoughtful gesture. Mr. Sam Pho was also able to get us a front row table at a very good Apsara show, including a buffet dinner, 12.00US per person incl decent buffet.

Hope you enjoy Cambodia there is alot to see.

Valerie


----------



## anujvelu (Nov 25, 2012)

*Costing?*

Hi Thanks for the below recomendation as I am going to Siem Reap in March 2013. Are both the email ID's of the same group of guides?

Also can you give an approximate costing of their services?

Thanks,
Anuj


----------

